# Micro Mesh Group Buy



## Monty (Jun 23, 2009)

OK...the buy for Micro Mesh is on with International Violin. This will run until midnight, Sunday June 28. I plan on placing the order Monday June 29.
  The cost per 6X12 inch sheet will be$4.80 each. 
The2"X2" 3/16" foam core pad with grit on both sides will be $1.05 and the 2X2 variety pack will be $9.45. 
The 3"X4" 3/16" foam core pad with grit on both sides will be $2.05 and the 3X4 variety pack will be $18.45. 
The individual 6X12 sheets and the pads are available in the following grits 1500, 1800, 2400, 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000, 8000, and 12000. 
I think most orders will ship easily in a Flat Rate envelope so the default shipping will be $5. If you want your order shipped 1st class, let me know and I'll either refund the difference or donate it to IAP, your choice. Any funds left from this buy will also be donated to IAP. If your order will not fit in the FR package, I'll contact you for additional postage.
Here is the link to the MM page - http://www.internationalviolin.com/S...tegoryCode=134

  Figure your total as follows:
  Cost of MM + $5.00 shipping + 3.2% of this total for PP fee = your grand total
  Post your order below, I will verify your order and send you a PP invoice. I will also need your email for PP. If you do not want to post you email address, please PM it to me.
  I prefer sending you an invoice vs you just sending a payment because the past few payments I’ve received did not include the shipping address.

6/29- THIS BUY IS NOW CLOSED.
Here a list of those I have received an order for. All payments are now in.

There is still time to get in if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Munsterlander (Jun 23, 2009)

Mannie - I'd like 2 complete sets of the 6x12 sheets plus an 1 extra sheet of 1500 and 1800.  20 sheets total.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Manny (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Mannie I got a few other guys I am talking to on this. I will let you know by the end of the week. Tentitivly I am looking at atleast 3 full sets of 6 x 12 

For estimate purposes.

Manny


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 23, 2009)

Manny, 1 complete sets 6x12


----------



## pentex (Jun 23, 2009)

Mannie, two sets of the 2x2 pads. Thanks.


----------



## aggromere (Jun 24, 2009)

I would like 2 sets of the 6x12 sheets.  Let me know your paypal info and i will send you the money.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Monty (Jun 24, 2009)

Please bare with me. do to circumstances at work, it will be late in the evenings before I get PP invoices out. You can help speed up the process if you will PM me your email, if you have not already done so. I will start sending them out this evening to those that have sent me their email.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 24, 2009)

Mannie

I will take 3 ea. 1500-6000

I will send you a PM

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Monty (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I have all orders down so far (see above).
Peter, I need your email.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 24, 2009)

Neat - I could stand to re-stock on my MM pads -- I would like to buy the following:

Two (2) of the 2x2 variety pack
Two (2) of the 3x4 variety pack 

PM with the total & info and I will be happy to send out the paypal payment.


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jun 25, 2009)

I full set of 6 x 12 sheets.  

Thanks


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 25, 2009)

I would like one of the 2x2 set and 1 of the 3x4 set. PM sent to you


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 26, 2009)

2 each 1500, 1800, 2400, 3200, 3600, 4000, 6000

3 each 8000, 12000

And i forgot 6" x 12" sheets


----------



## turff49 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Mannie,
I'd like 1 complete set of the 6x12 sheets and a variety pack of the 3x4 pads.
Thanks,
Brian aka turff49


----------



## Monty (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll get everyone caught up tonight.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 26, 2009)

Monty,

I'd like to get a single sheet of each of the 6X12 sheets.  Please PM me the total and I will get the PayPal out to you immediately.

Thanks

Jim Smith


----------



## Manny (Jun 26, 2009)

Manny said:


> Hey Mannie I got a few other guys I am talking to on this. I will let you know by the end of the week. Tentitivly I am looking at atleast 3 full sets of 6 x 12
> 
> For estimate purposes.
> 
> Manny


 
Hey Mannie,

Still no commitment from my other two friends so I will go ahead and give you my order 

6x12 sheets
2 - 1500
2 - 1800
1 - 2400
1 - 3200
1 - 3600
1 - 4000
1 - 6000
1 - 8000
1 - 1200

11 sheets @ $4.80 Each = $52.80 + $5.00 Shipping = $57.80 + 3.2% = $1.85 = $59.65 am I right?

I will PM you with PP address and this message

Manny


----------



## Monty (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I have sent everyone a PP invoice that I have received an email address for.
Check the spread sheet in my first post for a list; those highlighted in green have sent payment, those in yellow have been sent PP invoices tonight, those not highlighted I have not yet received an email address to send the PP invoice to.
If I have missed your name and you have posted or PM'ed me, PM me again.
*PLEASE CHECK YOUR INVOICE FOR ACCURACY* 
That is what I have you down for in my spread sheet and that is what you will get unless I an notified otherwise.


----------



## tbroye (Jun 27, 2009)

Monty

I could use 2 sets of the 2 x 2 pads at 9.45 each for a total of $24.36 send a invoice please.

Thanks


----------



## Monty (Jun 28, 2009)

I believe I have sent invoices to everyone so far. If you have not received one, please let me know. Also, please double check your invoice for accuracy. What is listed is what you will receive. If you find an error, let me know ASAP, there is still time to correct it. After midnight tonight, I cannot guarantee I can change any order.


----------



## jfoh (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like two sets of 3X4 variety packs and one set of 6X12 plus two extra sheets of 12,000. 

PM with the total and I will send in the paypal payment.

Thanks, Jon


----------



## Monty (Jun 28, 2009)

Jon,
PM sent.


----------



## RHossack (Jun 28, 2009)

Mannie ... I'd like 1 of the Soft Touch Variety Pack 2" x 2"


----------



## Monty (Jun 29, 2009)

PM sent Ron.

THIS BUY IS NOW CLOSED


----------



## Monty (Jun 29, 2009)

All payments have been received. I'll be placing the order tomorrow.


----------



## Monty (Jul 6, 2009)

MM arrived today. Give me a day or two to get it sorted. Should be able to have everyone's in the mail by Wednesday.


----------



## Monty (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, this is what I get for posting before opening and checking the order, the 3X4 pads are back ordered. I'll call IV tomorrow and see how long before they ship. If you didn't order the 3X4 pads, your order will ship Wednesday.


----------



## jfoh (Jul 6, 2009)

Back orders are a pain in the butt on group buys. For my two cents worth on my order  you can wait until the back orders come in if you like. I am in no hurry for the MM and do not want or expect you to deal with the hassle of trying to ship a back order or return money. Thanks for your efforts in the group buy and send it when it come and suits you to send it. Jon


----------



## Monty (Jul 7, 2009)

For those that ordered the 3X4 pads, it will be a week to 10 days before they come in. I will hold these orders until it arrives unless you contact me and we make other arrangements..


----------



## bradbn4 (Jul 8, 2009)

No problem - I will be happy to wait


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 10, 2009)

Got mine today


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 10, 2009)

Me too:tongue:





HSTurning said:


> Got mine today


----------



## tbroye (Jul 10, 2009)

Mannie

My package arrived this afternoon.  Thanks for running the group buy


----------



## aggromere (Jul 10, 2009)

Got mine.  Thanks Monty.


----------



## RHossack (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine arrived today ... thanks Mannie


----------



## Munsterlander (Jul 11, 2009)

Ditto - thanks, Monty!


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jul 12, 2009)

Got it yesterday.  Thanks for all the effort running this.


----------



## Monty (Jul 13, 2009)

The 3X4 pads came in  today. Already have them sorted and packaged, ready to ship tomorrow.


----------



## Monty (Jul 16, 2009)

UPDATE:
There was $13.07 left after all was paid, less than $1 per participant in this GB. I sent it via donation to Jeff.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks - the order arrived all safe and sound yesterday.


----------



## turff49 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine arrived Saturday. Of course I didn't arrive back until today. Thanks, as I was out. These got here just in time for me to do some turning this weekend. WooHoo!


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 23, 2009)

My shipment arrived last week.  Thanks for running the group buy.  It sure beats paying top dollar for the same product which leaves me more money to spend on other pen stuff

Jim Smith


----------

